# Any program to switch gfx card fans from gpu temp sensor to memory junction temp sensor?



## Radeon 9800XT (Mar 29, 2022)

Is there a program out there that will let me switch the temp sensor from GPU to the memory junction temp? I want the fans on my graphics card to adjust their rotation speed based on a custom fan curve that is responsive to the memory junction temp sensor instead of the gpu temp sensor.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm not sure that MSI Afterburner works that way, but depending on the OS you use, you might be able to track down something that does.  I've not seen anything myself but I have heard that they have tested some cards with copper shim to lower the temps by a massive amount, more than pads have done.  That might be worth a look into but you know, all the risk on you as you'd have to take the card/s to pieces to switch them around.


----------

